

E8 not a 'simple theory of everything' after all - Jach
http://www.sciencecodex.com/research_concludes_there_is_no_simple_theory_of_everything_inside_the_enigmatic_e8

======
shadytrees
I believe this is blogspam. Actual source:
[http://esciencecommons.blogspot.com/2010/03/rock-climber-
tak...](http://esciencecommons.blogspot.com/2010/03/rock-climber-takes-on-
surfers-theory.html)

